# Motorola Frameset 54 cm up for grabs



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

*The good*: 1992 (Gita dated) B4TT C3985 TSX Motorola frame and fork. Weigle's Frame-Saver, Century geometry. Fork has the original build sticker with matching serial #. Chrome and decals are in good-to-real good shape. Paint is overall nice, i.e. the 5-foot test. There are numerous chips, mostly on the rear triangle and fork, most of which have been touched up...not exact, but o.k. Paint on the front triangle is pretty sweet. Never crashed, no dings or dents, except for...

*The bad*. My motorcycle leaned up against the seat stay in the garage. There is a small dent right outside the drive side brake bridge. Next to the dent is a small bump. The dings are about 2mm each. The dropouts are now at 132mm, and the tire is a couple mm off-center at the brake.

It still tracks straight, and is ridable as-is. Touch-up paint pretty much covers up the dings. I don't know any frame-repair people, or I'd look into having it straightened or repaired. I'm moving and have to liquidate everything I'm not using at the moment. I swapped my parts onto an 80's Basso. It's not the same as the Merckx, but for now it works. I'm gonna regret this one day, but for now it has to go. 

Frame comes with a Ritchey headset and seatpost, Mavic braze-on derailleur, Campy dropout screws and a Peugeot BB cable guide, all of which are installed. It will ship padded in a bike box. I'd like to pass it along to someone here who'll take care of it. I'd like to get 200 shipped, lower 48. 

Again, it rides fine as it is. If you could get it straightened and save the paint, it would still look good. If worse came to worst and it needed a seat stay replaced... then you could have the paint restored to perfection. Check the pics and ask any questions. There are more pics of it built up here, in the Merckx Gallery.


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

*For some strange reason*

The pics make the red paint look like poo-poo. In actuality, the red is super nice, except for the touch-ups near the brake bridge (drive side) and lower on the non-drive, where someone leaned it up against a post or something back in the day. And under the bb the paint is heavily touched-up, but ya can't see it when it's right side up....

Here you can see the slight offset of the rear tire.









BB touch-up and cable guide.









This is the dinged part. I filled in the dings (about 2mm each) with paint.









Overall the Ferrari red looks much nicer than the pics show!


----------



## fatsteelfreak (Jun 28, 2007)

Hello. is still available?. If so i'll have it if you can get a quote for shipping to Perth, Wester Australia.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

Ouch, that's gonna cost. I mailed some skateboard wheels off to Oz last year and it was around 45 bucks. Our post office changed the rules and raised the rates.

I'd rather sell it to someone in the States, and the West Coast is lookin pretty good. Cycle Art and InnerLight can both handle repairs, they're in Cal. and the cost is lookin pretty reasonable.


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

Still available, now on the block:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130214504450


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Shoot. I need to check these forums more often!


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

dmar836 said:


> Shoot. I need to check these forums more often!


Can't snooze if you want a Merckx, that's for sure. Still some time left on the auction...


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I think your deal would have been better for me.


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, as of now it's only bid up to 7 bucks more than my asking price here. Once people have bid I prefer to let the auction run its course. Best of luck in your search!


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh I wasn't trying to scalp it. I just know a good deal. Looks like it's doing pretty good already. Wait for the last 30-second frenzy! You might be surprised. Good luck!


----------



## slojoe (Dec 25, 2005)

Well you were right, and i didn't think you were trying to scalp it, in fact i thought you could've won the auction for about the same as my asking price here.

I was surprised it ended up at over twice what i offered it for here. I figured it would auction for less than my original asking price here, what with over 2 weeks and a hundred views and no activity here.

So the deal's done and positive feedback all around. Somehow I'm reminded of Weird Al's ebay song... this sure was a weird transaction. But for the price the W.B. paid I expect he'll take good care of the frame.

Thanks to everyone here who asked about it. Hope to have another Merckx one day to post up to the owners' thread, but mostly to ride.


----------



## matuvu (Apr 22, 2009)

someone knows what it went? i have a similar corsa extra -no motoroal sticker though-, which i was planning to re-paint, but according to the things i read over here, that's just plain silly as people seem to search them...

so i'll put it up for sale and buy another one to tweak into a fixie, with my own color scheme.

the one i have is a motorola Corsa Extra SLX, with some minor touches here and there.
It is fully equipped (with gears and tubes) and even merckx saddle.
will post pictures in a new thread soon...


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

matuvu said:


> someone knows what it went? i have a similar corsa extra -no motoroal sticker though-, which i was planning to re-paint, but according to the things i read over here, that's just plain silly as people seem to search them...
> 
> so i'll put it up for sale and buy another one to tweak into a fixie, with my own color scheme.
> 
> ...


Yes, post it, if its "minor touches here and there" there is likely to be decent demand for it-although the market is a bit mushy right now (for some reason, a lot of nice SLX have appeared this Spring!). I would vote against re-paint unless its beat up. Um, do I get a vote, I can't remember?:blush2: But a decent Motorola or 7-11 will always sell.

There have been some Merckx pistas on EBAY fairly regularly, also some nice De Rosa etc. My fixie which I just got off of 2 minutes ago, is a Merckx pista, and I love it. I put a clamp on brake on the fork. You get your 120 spread and a perfect chain line, and away you go.

b21


----------



## matuvu (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, so here it is: The motorola corsa extra. Size 55. SLX.
I bought it since I want to make a fixie out of a corsa extra. (I know there are pista's but i dn't seem to find those...)

It's a great ride. I have a Corsa, but this one is so much lighter and has a much better feeling when riding.

As said, I wanted to give it a different color and turn it into a fixie, but when stumbling upon some sites searching for its age, I noticed some people are really looking for these color schemes...

So, I'm probably putting it up for sale, and buy another one that is in a worse paint condition, so i don't feel guilty re-doing it 


































































































I still need to clean it, this is how it came. Will look better once the grease is gone and it is all shiny.

















the ugly merckx saddle (yet original  )









Some minor scratches on the frame. Nothing to worry though.

People interested: feel free to apply for it.

Some side info: I bought it from a guy who didn't use it a lot, yet is a freak (In his garage he had another very expensive bike, and he was saving for the latest model, yet seeing his belly, I'm not so convinced he rides a lot.  )

I'm located in Belgium (the land of Merckx bikes) but i'm willing to ship it.

I'm easy on it: if it hits a good price, it will go, if it doesn't: I'll paint it anyway...
The ride is incomparable, and the frame is so light knowing it is steel. You can't but love this frame..


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice bike/frame, It has the French flag colors in it, and the yellow complements it nicely.


----------

